# Gnats?



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

There's these little fruit flies "knats" and we can't get rid of them. his tank is clean but they won't go away. Will they hurt him?


----------



## RuthieHurry (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

Well, gnats are just irritating, lol, but even the cleanest people have to deal with them sometimes. Probably the only way to get rid of them is to clean out the entire enclosure and wipe it down. If they're there, you'll most likely see them elsewhere in your house, at some point. One awesome way to drive them from certain areas is vanilla extract. Dunno why it works, but it does. Maybe wipe it around the top of your enclosure? Added bonus: it smells nice!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

hi, just a guess ,but do you have live plants? i had one once and i over watered it and littlle gnat like bugs were in it. they like fruit too. let me know if this helps. lindy


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

Well his food we get is this red fruit mixed food and I think that's drawing them, we just cleaned out his tank today wiped it all out and rinsed it and they r back. And no there's no plants in his room. I'm deff gonna try the vanilla thing. Thanks guys!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*



lester2011 said:


> Well his food we get is this red fruit mixed food and I think that's drawing them, we just cleaned out his tank today wiped it all out and rinsed it and they r back. And no there's no plants in his room. I'm deff gonna try the vanilla thing. Thanks guys!



good luck, keep us posted. lindy


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

I have those little gnats on some plants in my windowsill. Tried the vinegar trick and that didn't work for them either. Hmmmmm.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

I currently don't have a problem with them, but in the past fly paper hung near the enclosure helped some. If (when) they become a problem again I'm thinking about placing carnivorous plants near the enclosures.


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

The fly strips sound like a good idea because the do fly away when I get in the tank.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

Take a small cup and place an inch or so of wine in the bottom of it. Then stretch a piece of plastic wrap over the top, secure it with a rubberband and poke a few holes in the top with a pin or pencil. They entire the holes because they smell attracts them, can't find their way out because the holes are too small, and also because they wine makes them literally drunk so they eventually fall in and drown


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

Thank u lol I'm deff gonna try that.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 8, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*

Me too. Gonna try that!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

*RE: Nats?*



Kristina said:


> Take a small cup and place an inch or so of wine in the bottom of it. Then stretch a piece of plastic wrap over the top, secure it with a rubberband and poke a few holes in the top with a pin or pencil. They entire the holes because they smell attracts them, can't find their way out because the holes are too small, and also because they wine makes them literally drunk so they eventually fall in and drown



Very Harsh Kristina....
But very logic!


----------



## Weda737 (Oct 9, 2011)

I use those little fly window strips in my tank. Just stick it directly on the glass inside the tank, just high enough to be out of reach for my little sully. Seems to be working great so far.


----------

